# Smoked Mixed Nuts



## tjohnson

Since my Smoked Almond failure turned into a success, by total accident, I decided to make another attempt at smoking some nuts.

This time, I decided not to use any honey in the recipe.  I mixed the sugar and spices into whipped egg whites, to coat the nuts, before smoking.  This method worked very well.

The Cinnamon, Ginger and AllSpice were very subtle.  If you like more spice, you certainly can increase any or all of the spices.  You could also substitute Nutmeg for the Allspice.

I had some left over Cashews and Pecan Halves, so I threw them in the mix too.

The end results were awesome!!

So, this is what I ended up doing......

*SMOKED MIXED NUTS*

3 Egg Whites

2 TBSP Water

2 TBSP Pure Vanilla Extract

1 TBSP Cinnamon

1 TSP Ginger

1 TSP AllSpice

1 TBSP Salt _Only_ If Nuts are Unsalted

1 1/4 Cups Brown Sugar

1 1/4 Cups White Sugar

4 TBSP Melted Butter

40-48 Ounces Mixed Nuts, Almonds or Pecan Halves

Add Water & Vanilla to 3 Egg Whites, and Whip Until Stiff.  I used Granny's old mixer.

Stir In Melted Butter, Brown Sugar, White Sugar, Cinnamon, Ginger, AllSpice and Salt, If Needed.

Whip Again, Until Entire Mixture is Stiff.

Add Nuts and mix thoroughly.  Make sure all nuts are coated well.

Spread the mixture evenly across Frog Mats or aluminum roasting pans, and into the smoker.

Smoke at less than 120° for (2) hours.  Longer for a heavier smoke flavor.  For now, all you want is smoke, with very little heat.

Raise smoker temp to 250°, and continue to smoke for 45+/- minutes.

Nuts are done when all the coating is dry.  

Stir nuts every 15 minutes, so they do not burn.

Remove from smoker and allow to sit for 30 minutes or so.  Immediately off the smoker, the nuts will be kinda soft, and as they cool, they change their texture.

I vac sealed the nuts into 6 oz. bags

Enjoy!

Todd

Mixed Nuts With No Peanuts, Cashews, Pecan Halves, Spices and Sugar








Whipping Up Egg Whites                                                                                                            Spices & Sugar Added, and Then Shipped Up Again






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Nuts and Spices Mixed Together







Mixed Nuts Spread Over Frog Mats, and Ready to Smoke at 120° for 2 hours






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Almost Done.....Keep Stirring Up, So The Nuts Don't Burn.






	

		
			
		

		
	
     
	

		
			
		

		
	







Out of The Smoker, and Cooling for About 30 Minutes







And.....The Money Shot!


----------



## smoke king

Those must taste fantastic!  Almost like a smoked praline nuts recipe. Great job Todd!!


----------



## tjohnson

Yup, very close

I found a bunch of recipes on the net that I liked, so I took the best parts of each.

Personally, I like Allspice instead of Nutmeg, so I tweaked the recipe to my liking.

I also used 1/2 Brown Sugar and 1/2 White Sugar, instead of 100% White Sugar.

Another option would be to sprinkle sea salt on the nuts, after they were spread on the Frog Mats.

The Honey I used in my last Almond Smoke, made the Almonds absorb moisture.

This time I did not use Honey, and really liked the results much better

They could have smoked for a little longer, before I turned the smoker temp up.

TJ


----------



## sumosmoke

Nice work, Todd! Glad you didn't give up and kept trying! These look great!!!


----------



## pops6927

Where do you get 'frog mats' and what are they made out of?

Those look delicious, too!


----------



## drakin

Pops6927 said:


> Where do you get 'frog mats' and what are they made out of?
> 
> Those look delicious, too!


I'm interested in this also.


----------



## jp61

Pops6927 said:


> Where do you get 'frog mats' and what are they made out of?
> 
> Those look delicious, too!


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## scarbelly

Those are looking great Todd  - I need to give these a try


----------



## baja traveler

I kept seeing these Frog Mats pop up in various posts, so I did a search for them a few days ago - I found them on sale here:  http://www.bbqproshop.com/frogmats-10-x-14.html  in two different sizes. Anybody finds a better deal post - 'cause I'm going to order in the next few days!


----------



## africanmeat

Great idea thanks


----------



## pops6927

Well, I did a cold smoke on mixed nuts yesterday.  I didn't use anything on them, just put them in a stockinette and laid them out on a pan with a rack, spread them out, then cut open the stockinette:













I cold smoked them from my mailbox, first with pitmaster blend for 4 hours, then with hickory for the last 4 hours, 8 hours total.  They absorbed a nice amount of smoke.  I put them in a ziploc bag and added some kosher and sea salt and a few drips of olive oil and heated for 1 min. in the microwave, shook and then put in a colander and shook off the excess salt.  Should have added a touch of white and brown Splenda[emoji]174[/emoji] sugar but didn't think of it.  Let them cool and put back into the original container with the lid snapped on tight, they're absorbing the smokey goodness!

And, once again, your Amazen Pellet Smoker rocks, Todd!  I switched to Hickory half-way through to get a little smokier 'bite' to them!  You're the Ron Popeil of smoking - "Just Set It and Forget It!"


----------



## tjohnson

Waaay Cool Pops!

Oily nuts like pecans, peanuts or walnuts, seem to take on smoke much better than the almonds


----------



## chef jimmyj

I miss this the first time around. These look great! Pecans and Cashews are my fav. Will have to go on the list...JJ


----------



## pops6927

Only problem is, I have to get my teeth in before I can eat 'em!


----------



## rtbbq2

Thanks for sharing Todd. I will put this on my to do list...........


----------



## pops6927

Ended up with too much salt on them, but I took a fine wire mesh strainer and shook them a handful at a time in it and knocked the excess salt off, now they're excellent; almost like cheese aging, every day they share a little more smoke between them and get more mellow yet intense, including the salt that's left on them absorbing the smoke too!  Todd, you're a genius!  The AMNPS absolutely rocks!  The internal temp of the smokehouse stayed at a consistent 100-102° with the sun on it (it was 89-91° outside temp), but at the start the internal of the smokehouse was 96° anyways, so it only raised it by about 4°!  *A A!* *

*(Absolutely Amazen!)*


----------



## bluebombersfan

Wow great job!!  They almost look candied with the egg whites!!


----------



## tjohnson

BlueBombersfan said:


> Wow great job!!  They almost look candied with the egg whites!!


Yes, that's a good description...."Candied"

The egg whites really did the trick to hold the spices onto the nuts and also absorbed the smoke well too.

Next time, I'm going to make a batch that's a little spicier


----------



## keithd

Baja Traveler said:


> I kept seeing these Frog Mats pop up in various posts, so I did a search for them a few days ago - I found them on sale here:  http://www.bbqproshop.com/frogmats-10-x-14.html  in two different sizes. Anybody finds a better deal post - 'cause I'm going to order in the next few days!


http://forum.bradleysmoker.com/inde...jct7rfadva5n6&topic=24768.msg322738#msg322738

Link to someone using a pizza rack. Definitely cheaper than a frogmat, but a little less flexible.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Todd those look awesome and TY for posting with recipe.

Here is where i get my frogmats

Call Bryan at Yard&Pool to see how many sizes he carries. Great customer serviceand fast shipping.

http://www.yardandpool.com/High-Temperature-Jerky-Drying-Screen-p/hitempjrky.htm


----------



## dougmays

here is a link to there website for dealers. it's to bad they dont sell off there website!

http://frogmats.com/Dealers___Reviews.html


----------



## rtbbq2

Gonna have to try this too pops...thanks for the idea....RTBBQ...


----------



## jirodriguez

TO DO LIST:

1) Try Todd's recipe for smoked nuts.... LOOK FANTASTIC!!

2) Buy another monitor because this one has a bite out of one corner from trying to eat the pictures!

3) ..... and a drool proof keyboard!


----------



## roller

Those look great Todd ..  I will have to try them also. I buy a rack at WW that looks kinda like those and they are cheap. Use them a lot. Nice job.


----------



## chubbabubba

Looks absolutely delicious. I need to get one of the Amazen's.


----------



## pops6927

Believe Me!  It will be the best investment you will ever make!  It is just AWESOME!!   The pellets go a long ways and makes your products delicious!

www.amazenproducts.com

It's as simple as that, and you will not find anyone more responsive and gracious  and customer service-oriented as Todd Johnson to work with!


Chubbabubba said:


> Looks absolutely delicious. I need to get one of the Amazen's.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I did Todds nuts  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Todd

Sorry to hijack.

Took Todds recipe and got together. I took the Brazil & Hazelnuts out...yuk







I added some kick up. I didnt add any salt being the nuts were already salted.













Using my MAK pellet grill and Bradley side box. Got them going while i mix the recipe up.







Added the dry to the egg whites. and mixed.







Using my Reveo to coat the nuts.































Now spread em out on the pans.







In my MAK at smoke setting and 1 rack in the side box. 180 for 25 mins. (time got away from me and they went for 40)



















Now bump to 250. Toss them like Todd said every 15 or so.







On frogmats cooling. The candy coating will harden fast.













These are freaking AWESOME.

Only problem is keeping yer paws outta em.

Thanks Todd for a great recipe.


----------



## tromaron

nepas said:


> I did Todds nuts


I have to like this post, just for the first line!


----------



## baja traveler

The wife was bragging me up to some friends about my smoked cheese and nuts - the friends reply "What, did he stand too close to the smoker?" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





These really are awesome, I do several pounds at a time, and they don't last the weekend.


----------



## smokeydokey

I also took the plunge with some Marcona Almonds from Costco. They really turned out nicely! Thanks for the great recipe!

They really don't last long. I did 2 lbs. and they shot out the door. I did find a nice alternative to Frog mats, since I have no local source for them, and I was impatient to try the recipe. We have Smart and Final here which is a restaurant supply, and they have these expanded aluminum racks that have come in very handy. They cost $1.69 each, and the come in a variety of shapes and sizes, all have upturned edges, and they clean right up in the dishwaher. I got 12X16 and 6X12 rectangles.

One word about the smoking process... make SURE you have adequate drip pan coverage below the racks, this egg-sugar mixture is an unholy- gooey mess when you're smoking!


----------



## tjohnson

Glad to see you guys are making some smoked nuts!!

Rick

Never thought of trying some Slap Ya Momma seasoning.....Sounds great!

I made some Smoked Mixed Nuts again this past weekend, and had to finish them in the oven

They finish very quickly at 350° in the oven, and I burned a few in the process.

SmokeyDokey

I dig the pans!!!

Wonder if they're available anywhere else?

Haven't seen them locally in Minnesota

Frog Mats are spendy, but very useful

TJ


----------



## smokeydokey

Todd,

I would think most any good restaurant supply would have access to them. They are surprisingly durable. They get a little bent up in use, but you can persuade them back into shape, and hell, their only $1.69.... I'll get some Frog mats, but these are a great stop gap. www.oscarware.com should give you some outlets.

I noticed that the nuts I made were a little sticky. I assume a little more dry heat like the oven will tighten them up? They really are delicious!

-SD


----------



## scarbelly

todd 

Wally World has some very similar in the BBQ area


----------



## tjohnson

SmokeyDokey said:


> Todd,
> 
> I would think most any good restaurant supply would have access to them. They are surprisingly durable. They get a little bent up in use, but you can persuade them back into shape, and hell, their only $1.69.... I'll get some Frog mats, but these are a great stop gap. www.oscarware.com should give you some outlets.
> 
> I noticed that the nuts I made were a little sticky. I assume a little more dry heat like the oven will tighten them up? They really are delicious!
> 
> -SD


The batch I made with Honey stayed gooey, so the next time, I omitted the honey and the coating was hard.

Careful not to cook/smoke too long, or you'll turn the coating into a very hard brittle coating.

I'll check out the link and see if I can get them locally

Frog Mats are spendy, and I would like to keep a set up at the cabin

TJ


----------



## jimf

I plan on making these as gifts for my coworkers. They look amazing!


----------



## linguica

Question Please; would there be any weather restrictions to making them. On a rainy day they say don't make candy because it won't come out right.

                          I made candy once on a rainy day and it came out sticky. Sugar is hygroscopic.


----------



## linguica

Any ideas.....................?


----------



## kathrynn

:drool:


----------



## tjohnson

Linguica said:


> Question Please; would there be any weather restrictions to making them. On a rainy day they say don't make candy because it won't come out right.
> 
> I made candy once on a rainy day and it came out sticky. Sugar is hygroscopic.


You are correct!

Personally, I would wait for the rain to pass, but if you vac seal ot place in a sealed container after cooling, all is good.

The original recipe called for honey.  I let the batch sit over night and the next morning, it was all sticky.  A quick toss in sugar and all was good.  I was able to turn a "OOPS!" into  great sugar coated smoked almonds!!!

Seal them up soon after smoking, and all should be good

Todd


----------



## jimf

I followed the recipe to a T.  Coated mixed nuts in all the ingredients, looked good, smoked at 100* for 2 hours using Hickory, then at 225 for two hours. (used my electric smoker)  The nuts have a smokey aftertaste but I can't taste any of the ingredients.  I thought with all that sugar it would be super sweet.    Any idea whats up?


----------



## unionguynw

I too tried Todd's nuts! Followed the recipe with no changes. Flavor is great. Only problem is I didn't get enough smoke on them for my taste. 

They finished last night around 11 and I stuck them back in the plastic jar they came in. What do you think about throwing a couple hours of cold smoke on them when I get home tonight?

Thanks for the recipe and the amnps Todd!


----------



## bigblue

Question i plan on making some of Todds nuts (haha) do they have to rest for a couple weeks like cheese does ? or they good to go rite after cooling


----------



## tjohnson

Nope!


----------



## bigblue

thanks they are for christmas gifts and me 

I added a  2 table spoons of bourbon 

I will let you know how they come out


----------



## tjohnson

Bourbon?

I'm In!

Never thought of that.....

How about Bailey's Irish Cream?


----------



## bigblue

bailey's sounds good

I was also thinking a little eggnog (drinking whiskey and eggnog while I'm smoking )


----------



## isfflcommish

Todd,

 I just smoked a large batch of nuts today following your recipe, words can not describe how insanely awesome these are !!!!!  I used Pitmaster Blend pellets and fired up the MES 40.

  If anyone reading this section and hasn't tried making these, ya gotta get goin' !  They are very simple to make, and I can guarantee that you've never had nuts as great tasting as these, WOW !













IMG_1028.jpg



__ isfflcommish
__ Jan 20, 2013


















IMG_1029.jpg



__ isfflcommish
__ Jan 20, 2013


----------



## themule69

isfflcommish said:


> Todd,
> 
> I just smoked a large batch of nuts today following your recipe, words can not describe how insanely awesome these are !!!!!  I used Pitmaster Blend pellets and fired up the MES 40.
> 
> If anyone reading this section and hasn't tried making these, ya gotta get goin' !  They are very simple to make, and I can guarantee that you've never had nuts as great tasting as these, WOW !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1028.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ isfflcommish
> __ Jan 20, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1029.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ isfflcommish
> __ Jan 20, 2013


they look great.

david


----------



## tjohnson

They are great!

Reminds me that I gotta do another batch


----------



## darwin101

I smoked raw whole almonds today for 2 hours and no joy... so I came here to do a bit of research.

I have baked them in an oven before using egg whites and spices and it worked great.  Going to try Todd's method next time!  

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## tjohnson

Keep trying till you get it right!


----------

